# Iud coding



## vlaser (Aug 28, 2012)

I am billing for an IUD insertion with the following codes:
99213
58300
J7302
S4989

Most insurance companies are paying for both codes J7302 & S4989.  Does anyone know if the is correct?  Or should I just be billing one or the other, not both?


----------



## owenstonya (Aug 28, 2012)

If the primary reason for the visit is: IUD insertion, you cannot be reimbursed for the E/M, unless there was a substantial seprate discussion, append mod. 25 and different DX. Typically we only bill the 58300 and J7302... hope this helps!


----------



## Leandra (Aug 29, 2012)

We bill for the insert (58300) and IUD (J7302 or J7300) and pregnancy test if done (81025). Very seldom is an office visit done at the time of insertion, but if one is then we bill like owenstonya said - mod 25 on E&M with different diagnosis, based on documentation.


----------



## jmurphy2012 (Sep 26, 2012)

tonya is correct.  the insertion is 58300.  any additional e&m must be for a separate diagnosis and completely documented.


----------

